# Gib Gummi............



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

............. gilt ja inzwischen auch und gerade beim Angeln vom Kleinboot bzw. vom Kutter.

Ich selber nehme bevorugt eigentlich weniger Shads, sondern eher Doppelschwänze oder Twister mit nem kleinen Shadschaufelschwänzchen.....

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr denn mit welchen Typen, Marken und Größen an Gummiködern auf Dorsche?


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ............. gilt ja inzwischen auch und gerade beim Angeln vom Kleinboot bzw. vom Kutter.
> 
> Ich selber nehme bevorugt eigentlich weniger Shads, sondern eher Doppelschwänze oder Twister mit nem kleinen Shadschaufelschwänzchen.....
> 
> Welche Erfahrung habt ihr denn mit welchen Typen, Marken und Größen an Gummiködern auf Dorsche?


 

hättest du nur Gummis geschrieben anstatt Köder wär dir eine gute Chance auf Honeyballs Tatüü möglich gewesen ;-)

ich fische am liebsten den klassiker in motoroil glitter Kopyto in 9cm, ansonsten kommen bei mir eigendlich nur Beifänger an einem oder zwei Seitenarmen in der Farbe Japanrot,Schwarz und Braun als einzel oder dreischwanzform zum Einsatz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich selber habe eigentlich mit kleineren Gummis besser Erfahrungen gemacht, 9 cm ist da bei mir schon Obergrenze (beim Köder natürlich ;-))))


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe eigentlich mit kleineren Gummis besser Erfahrungen gemacht, 9 cm ist da bei mir schon Obergrenze (beim Köder natürlich ;-))))


 
*hust, ja die erfahrung habe ich auch mit größeren gummis gemacht die nehmen die dorsche nicht mehr so gern in den mund wie die kleinen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Du willst mit Gewalt Ferkel werdenm, oder?
;-)))


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

so schlimm ist das doch garnicht ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

In einem anderen Thread wurd auch schon Gummi-Sandaale besprochen.

Da Sandaal Pilker z.T. durchaus gut fangen, wäre das auch ne Möglichkeit.

Ob ein Dorsch aber jetzt den Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Twister und einem Gummi-Sandaal erkennt?


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Kopyto 9cm in Orange schwarz ........ Der geht IMMER.


----------



## djoerni (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

rot schwarzer Blitz Pilker Twister, oder andere Twister in orange, braun/glitter am 3/0 oder 4/0 Jigkopf!
Fangen bei mir besser als Gufis.


----------



## bombe220488 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich hab auch ne Kiste voll kopytos allerdings größer als 9cm viel brauntöne

Mein lieblingsköder ist aber 
http://akua.com.ua/products/groups/19.jpg

Ein solcher von Action plastics in japanrot oder schwarz-Grün 
Ich musste mir schon neue besorgen weil ich urlaube nur mit denen verbracht habe und die total zerbissen waren.

Ich frag mich grad ob ich schon viel mit den kopytos geangelt bzw gefangen haben ?? Hmmmm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Die Cigar Minnows benutz ich auch - allerdings zwick ich die ab um sie kürzer zu machen.


----------



## flaps_full (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich erweitere mal die Frage: 
Was für Jigköpfe/Haken benutzt ihr? Feststehend oder beweglich? Mit oder ohne zusätzlichen Angsthaken (Wenn ja in welcher Größe?)

Ich habe bislang noch keine außergewöhnlichen Erfolge mit Gummifisch gemacht. Meist versuche ich es mit Standard Kopytos mit 40-60g festen 5/0 Jighaken. Am besten klappt das einfach in die Strömung halten in der Abdrift aufm Kutter. Aber mehr als Einzelfänge gab das bisher nicht...


----------



## Harrie (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Blitz Pilker Jig Dreierschwanz 10cm in schwarz/Japanrot und schwarz/braunglimmer mit 40-70gr Kopf.

Ich fische mit Festem Kopf mit 6/0 Haken.


----------



## Skizzza (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich angel fast nur noch mit Gufi's, falls die Gegebenheiten es zulassen (Untergrund, Drift etc). Grad in der Andrift kann man ihn super in kleinen Sprüngen heranziehen, oder auch einfach nur "ranschleifen". Vor allem in den kälteren Jahreszeiten hab ich richtige Sternstunden erleben können, wo die Dorsche richtig reinknallten

Meißt benutze ich Köpfe von 28-80 gramm, kopyto relax in 10-12cm


----------



## bombe220488 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich angel eigentlich auch nur in der andrift und eigentlich pilker oder gufi Solo, selten beifänger. (Fliegt weiter und direkter Kontakt)
Angel meist mit Rundkopf und festem Haken 3/0 - 5/0 habe allerdings auch bewegliche Köpfe und auch schon mit gefangen

Auf nem Kutter sieht man ja immer die dollsten Dinger auch mefos auf gummimakk beim pilken... Vieles fängt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Kopyto 9cm in Orange schwarz ........ *Der geht IMMER*.



außer wenn mal wieder nichts geht


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich benutze gerne die 10 cm Twister von Kopyto oder 6-8 Inch Twister von Kalins in fluo-orange und brauntönen.
Damit habe ich die letzten Male meine Kumpels mit Pilker gut abgehängt.
Kopf ist feststehend und ich verwende keinen Angsthaken, da die Dorsche, die Twister immer sauber genommen haben 

LG Svenno


----------



## Brutzlaff (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

5" Kopyto Relax in Braun...geht eigentlich immer...#6


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Thomas, mach daraus keien Wissenschaft#h
Wir haben hochgelehrt über die Farbwahl für bestimmte Tiefen diskutiert und gefangen hat Rot, was eigentlich naja bestenfalls für den Fisch grau aussehen sollte
Grus A.


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Thomas, mach daraus keien Wissenschaft#h
> Wir haben hochgelehrt über die Farbwahl für bestimmte Tiefen diskutiert und gefangen hat Rot, was eigentlich naja bestenfalls für den Fisch grau aussehen sollte
> Grus A.


 

sofern es dies tut wäre es ja wieder ein indiz dafür das die dorsche ihrer natürlichen nahrung den krebsen nachstellen denn diese sind meist auch grau bis braun


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Mir gehts hier nicht um Farbe.
Sondern um Art und Größe der Gummis..


----------



## bacalo (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

8 cm Kopyto in Brauntönen mit Perlmuttweiß
ca. 11 cm Kopyto in Kupfer/Schwarz mit silberglitter
Jig von 3/0 bis 5/0 und zwischen 28 gr. bis 70 gr.






("Gnädige Frau, gaben Sie etwas gegen Gummmi's. Nein überhaupt nicht, nur kommt es auf den Inhalt an")


----------



## Harrie (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir gehts hier nicht um Farbe.
> Sondern um Art und Größe der Gummis..




Gleich kommt Franky D wieder.


----------



## Sinned (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich stehe unglaublich auf Frosch-Imitate beim Gufieren. Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass diese einem Krebs in Form und Bewegung am nächsten kommen. Ggf kürze ich das vordere Teil, damit der Krebs-Frosch nicht zu lang ist.
Dunkle Grün- und Brauntöne bevorzuge ich.
Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.google.de/imgres?start=2...04&tbnw=104&ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:300,i:16


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Colle Idee mit den Fröschen - danke dafür..

Davon ab:
Weiss jemand, ob und wo man die Cigar minnows in Deutschand kriegt?


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



Sinned schrieb:


> Ich stehe unglaublich auf Frosch-Imitate beim Gufieren. Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass diese einem Krebs in Form und Bewegung am nächsten kommen. Ggf kürze ich das vordere Teil, damit der Krebs-Frosch nicht zu lang ist.
> Dunkle Grün- und Brauntöne bevorzuge ich.
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> http://www.google.de/imgres?start=2...04&tbnw=104&ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:300,i:16



Das ist echt ne gut Idee, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. 

Davon ab: Gibts eigentlich Salzwasser-Frösche?


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Moin,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, beim Askari.

Ich höre hier immer von so tollen Erfolgen mit Gummi. Ich bin da wohl absolut zu blöd zu;+. Ich hab schon alles mögliche probiert und keinen Erfolg. Aber ich bleibe dran und werde einige von den Tips hier mal umsetzen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es eher simpel, kein Vertrauen in die Terchnik- kein Erfolg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

DAnke für den Askari-Tipp.

Zum Angeln:
Ich werfe in die Andrift, soweit wie möglich, absinken lassen auf Grund, zuerst eher passiv, weil das nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Gummi besser funzt, also mit nach unten gericheteter Rutenspitze Kontakt aufnehmen, Richtung Boot ziehen, Schnur aufspulen (so, dass man möglichst immer Konakt hat), Bisse sind da halt schwer zu erkennen, oft nur ganz leichtes antocken.

Beisst nix in der Andrift, in die Abdrift lassen. In  der "Übergangsphase" kurze Sprünge aus dem Handgelenk, in der Abdrift nur immer sanft anheben und auf Grundkontakt achten.

Normales Jiggen mit kleineren Sprüngen wie beim Zanderangeln, oder auch faulenzen, funzt auch.

Und an manchen Tagen sind einfach richtig "gepilkte" Gummis auch am fängigsten - ausprobieren.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass es schwieriger ist, die oft feinen Bisse zu merken als welche zu kriegen.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

.... Du willst also sagen, dass ich ein Grobmotoriker bin????|gr:#d:c. Ne , im Ernst die Führung mache ich eigentlich genau wie von dir beschrieben, aber es will nicht klappen. Dafür wundern sich dann wieder viele, wenn ich mit meinem Buttlöffel an schwierigen Tage doch noch so manchen Dorsch rauszaubere. Vielleicht liegt mir einfach die Methode nicht. Aber ich bleibe dran. Es nervt mich nämlich ungemein#q wenn ich was nicht hinkriege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Würd Dich nie als Grobmotoriker bezeichnen ;-))


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

... zurück zur Größe. (wie kommen die Frauen immer drauf, dass die keine Rolle spielt? Mitleid)|kopfkrat. 
Ich benutze wenn die Kopys in 7,5 und 9 cm und einen Kopf mit beweglichem Haken. Wäre hier vielleicht die Variante fest die bessere Wahl?


----------



## bombe220488 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich hab mir die cigar minnows bei Uli Beyer im Shop bestellt gibt's aber glaube auch bei askari


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



> Wäre hier vielleicht die Variante fest die bessere Wahl?


Ich hab nur die festen - die funzen...


----------



## Skizzza (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Moin Thorsten, 
falls wir uns im Sommer mal wieder auf der Monika treffen sollten, kann ich dir mal zeigen, wie ich das so mache  
Benutze auch nur feste Köpfe, habe damit einfach die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht. Zudem gibts die bei meinem Online-Tackledealer einfach zu saugünstigen Preisen


----------



## co.dwave (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Die Idee mit den Fröschen ist wirklich cool, es ist nur wirklich dreist wie wir hier wieder abkassiert werden. Wenn ich sehe das es in den Staaten 2 Stk in der größe für 7$ also umgerechnet 5€ gibt, dann weiß ich schon wo ich sie mir bestellen werde...


----------



## Dorschknorpel (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Thorsten,
> falls wir uns im Sommer mal wieder auf der Monika treffen sollten, kann ich dir mal zeigen, wie ich das so mache
> Benutze auch nur feste Köpfe, habe damit einfach die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht. Zudem gibts die bei meinem Online-Tackledealer einfach zu saugünstigen Preisen



Moin,
... das wäre doch mal 'ne Maßnahme, Gummischulung auf dem Wasser|rolleyes. Wenn das ein Materiefremder hört, ne ne ne.
Ich werde wohl Anfang Mai wieder bei Jens aufschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

So, dann auch mal mit Fotos meiner Lieblingsgummis

Sortiment Lieblinge:






Doppelschwänze:





So eingekürzt hatte ich immer die besten Erfolge:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

PS: 
Auch deswegen hab ich nach (natürlich möglichst erfolgreichen) Shads gefragt, weil - wie man sieht- ich bis dato noch nicht damit angle, das aber auch mal probieren würde..


----------



## Harrie (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Hi
Thomas 

Sieht doch ganz gut aus,Hakengröße passt zum Gummi.Was sind denn das für Bleiköpfe (gebogen)?


----------



## Reppi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Die Gummis haben aber in den 70er schon gefangen, Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*



> Die Gummis haben aber in den 70er schon gefangen, Thomas


Bin ja auch ein alter Sack ;-))

Aber man kann ja mal gucken/fragen, ob modernes Zeug auch - bzw. evtl. sogar besser - gehen könnte..



> Was sind denn das für Bleiköpfe (gebogen)?


Da hab ich irgendwan mal (in den 70ern?? ;-))) 100 Stück geschossen, mit so nem kleinen Spinnerblatt dran.

Funzen ganz gut wenns flacher ist oder wenig Drift/Strömung hat.

Würd ich nicht drauf wetten, könnte aber sein, dass Profiblinker die mal im Angebot hatte..


----------



## Harrie (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Ich schätz mal,das die eigentlich wenig Hänger produzieren dürften,bei der Form.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gib Gummi............*

Mit Hängern hatte ich (bis jetzt) noch nie die wirklich großen Probleme (sieht man ja auch an meinen zerbissenen und verzogenen Gummis, dass die einge Fische hinter sich haben)..

Kann daher dazu keine relevante Auskunft geben..


----------

